
Boeing's new '797' could be built to fly with just one pilot on board - prostoalex
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/20/boeings-new-797-could-be-built-to-fly-with-just-one-pilot-on-board.html
======
mimixco
Another misleading title. The article says that some airlines would like it,
but Boeing has no intention of doing this.

------
gscott
Even a business class jet requires two pilots.

